# Any retired members store their medals in a shadow box?



## Nester (15 Mar 2013)

Any retired members store there medals in a shadow box?   My medals are sitting in a drawer and deserve better  :-[

Can you post pictures of it?  Where did you get it done?


----------



## JorgSlice (15 Mar 2013)

Not mine but there's this one that stands out the most. Of course, you don't necessarily have to lay it out like this and can include a panel to house medals.

Many of my relatives had theirs handmade either themselves or someone they know, others, you can purchase kits at local craft and hobby shops.


----------



## CombatDoc (15 Mar 2013)

Some of the infantry battalion kit shops carry shadow boxes specifically for medals. I picked one up years ago from the 3 RCR kitshop where I believe they were made locally. Best bet, IMO, is to have a friend who is a woodworker and can custom build one for you (they're a fair amount of work, though).


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Mar 2013)

Looking for something like this? http://themercuryshop.myshopify.com/products/shadow-box-1

I don't know if they carry something smaller, as that seems big to me.


----------



## missing1 (15 Mar 2013)

The "Michaels" craft store has a variety and are usually on sale.   :irish jig:


----------



## Danjanou (15 Mar 2013)

For those who are members, the Legion has several styles and sizes in their online catalogue, reasonable prisces too.

Me, I use a converted Cohiba cigar box. 8)


----------



## eurowing (16 Mar 2013)

Thank you for the Legion tip, I never knew how much useful gear was there.


----------



## 57Chevy (17 Mar 2013)

The Dollar Store has a nice little box that measures 7'' X 9 3/4" X 3/4 inch deep with magnetic closure and cork bottom on wood base.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Mar 2013)

That's a nice looking little box. I may check it out. A bit of stain and some lining and perfect.


----------



## krimynal (17 Mar 2013)

this post is really nice , I'm actually thinking about making one for my step father , he did 35 years with the infantry , ended as a Master Warrant here in valcartier , and I'm actually thinking about making one for him , since he loves the army , and if it was only for him he would have probably never left it , If you guys have any more pictures of ideas , I would really appreciate it.

I was to make one as a gift , something he could hang or put on top of some fireplace or something like that , something that would not only shows is achievement but also the love he had for his job ( I really like the one with the canadian flag on top )


----------



## DVC185 (17 Mar 2013)

Some nice pics of some options in this Kijiji ad.....

http://newbrunswick.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Flag-Shadow-Box-W0QQAdIdZ441583560


----------



## krimynal (17 Mar 2013)

wow nice , thanks a lot !!!


----------



## krimynal (17 Mar 2013)

Ill try to post some pictures of the one we are gonna make !!! probably around fathers day !!!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Mar 2013)

Made one for my dad's RCAF brass, looks quite nice.


----------



## eurowing (18 Mar 2013)

Does anyone have a picture of a shadow box reflecting two trades?  Arty and Air Force are what I want to have..  I was thinking of a rectangle with 3 triangles.

My Artillery badges mounted on my old regimental dickie. 
Air Force mounted on a partial tunic with the pocket and lapel to hold the medals.
The centre triangle for Name tag, dog tags and rank and whatever might be suitable.

Or is it overkill?


----------



## Danjanou (18 Mar 2013)

eurowing said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a picture of a shadow box reflecting two trades?  Arty and Air Force are what I want to have..  I was thinking of a rectangle with 3 triangles.
> 
> My Artillery badges mounted on my old regimental dickie.
> Air Force mounted on a partial tunic with the pocket and lapel to hold the medals.
> ...



Hard to say, maybe a better idea would be two matching shadow boxes  like bookends , perhaps three with the medals in the centre flanked by RCA/RCAF specific ones.


----------



## Occam (18 Mar 2013)

eurowing said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a picture of a shadow box reflecting two trades?  Arty and Air Force are what I want to have..  I was thinking of a rectangle with 3 triangles.
> 
> My Artillery badges mounted on my old regimental dickie.
> Air Force mounted on a partial tunic with the pocket and lapel to hold the medals.
> ...



I was planning on doing the same thing myself with doodads from both the trades I was in.  I contacted Wood-Ever some time ago and inquired about their 20" x 24" Coliseum and Sunset boxes.  Unfortunately that's about as far as I've gotten.  One of these days I'll sit down with all my trinkets and a 18 3/4" x 22 3/4" piece of paper and map everything out.  I believe Wood-Ever makes custom sized boxes too.


----------



## krustyrl (13 Sep 2013)

Some really great ideas for shadow boxes on here however, I was wondering if there was anyone in the Trenton area that makes shadow boxes as a hobby?  Recently retired and have my shadow box items needing a place to be put. Just thought I'd throw this out there. 
Obviously I'm not expecting it to be free.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Sep 2013)

Go to the Communications and Electronics Museum at CFB Kingston.  The Gift Shop there sells Shadow Boxes, Sword cases, etc.  They have connections to people who will build them to your specs.


----------



## krustyrl (13 Sep 2013)

Thanks George, I should check that out if there isn't much local response . Thanks for the input.     

Shyte, closed for the season according to their website.     :facepalm:


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2013)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Shyte, closed for the season according to their website.     :facepalm:



They are very much open during the week, just closed on weekends in the Fall/Winter.


----------



## krustyrl (15 Sep 2013)

Thanks. Will scoot down this week.!


----------



## Stealth Maestro (18 Aug 2014)

Hi everyone - I realize this is an older post, but wanted to chime in as I was the Wood Worker that built the retirement shadow box for CPO1 Allan Walker on his retirement. Also, I can answer that yes, I have seen some people insert their medals in their retirement boxes - please see enclosed image of CPO1 Jeff Bombay's retirement box that I built for him - his included two flags and his medals.
For more images of these two shadow boxes, please visit my Lumberjocks site at: Link removed as per Site retail advertising rules.
Hope you all enjoy the pics and information...
s.
Wisty


----------

